# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố vật lý nhe các bạn

## anhhailua

:boxing:Lấy một cái dĩa các bạn bỏ đồng 5 ngàn vào sau đó đổ nước vào ngập đồng tiền thì thui,tui đố các ban làm sau lấy được đông 5 ngàn mà tay không dính nước,cái dĩa vẩn để nguyên k được lật đổ đó nhe,và giải thích tại sau nhe,nhớ là lấy tay đó:down:. Cố lên

----------


## trangnt

> :boxing:Lấy một cái dĩa các bạn bỏ đồng 5 ngàn vào sau đó đổ nước vào ngập đồng tiền thì thui,tui đố các ban làm sau lấy được đông 5 ngàn mà tay không dính nước,cái dĩa vẩn để nguyên k được lật đổ đó nhe,và giải thích tại sau nhe,nhớ là lấy tay đó:down:. Cố lên


 Nếu là tiền xu thì làm cách này được:
Đem đun nóng nước, để nước thăng hoa sang trạng thái hơi, cuối cùng ta thu đượ đồng 5k.
Đúng không nhỉ????? :emlaugh:

----------


## vomaiduyphuong

> Nếu là tiền xu thì làm cách này được:
> Đem đun nóng nước, để nước thăng hoa sang trạng thái hơi, cuối cùng ta thu đượ đồng 5k.
> Đúng không nhỉ????? :emlaugh:


cách này của Nguyên đúng rồi! đúng là dùng vật lý luôn[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
thưởng cho Nguyên 1 cái :-* [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## Mai Ngọc Ân

Em thấy anh nguyên có lý nhưng không biết có cách khác không nhỉ?

----------


## tonyteo

Nhiều cách lắm :
- C1 : giống Nguyên 
- C2 : Bôi sáp vào tay rồi lấy đồng xu thì tay sẽ không bị ướt vì sáp không thấm nước ( dầu cũng không tan trong nước nè , mình có thể dùng những chất có tính chất vật lí như thế )
- C3 : Dùng nam châm hút 
- C4 : Thổi vào đồng xu ( phương vuông góc nhá ) , dùng tay lấy đồng xu ra vì khi thổi làm phân tán các phân tử nước 
- C5 : Dùng 1 ly thủy tinh , 1 miếng giấy nhỏ . Đốt miếng giấy rồi bỏ vào ly , úp nhanh ly xuống ( nơi k có đồng xu ) , nước sẽ bị hút hết vào trong ly . Bây giờ lấy đồng xu thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

Có thể là còn nữa !

----------


## tienril

> Nhiều cách lắm :
> - C1 : giống Nguyên 
> - C2 : Bôi sáp vào tay rồi lấy đồng xu thì tay sẽ không bị ướt vì sáp không thấm nước ( dầu cũng không tan trong nước nè , mình có thể dùng những chất có tính chất vật lí như thế )
> - C3 : Dùng nam châm hút 
> - C4 : Thổi vào đồng xu ( phương vuông góc nhá ) , dùng tay lấy đồng xu ra vì khi thổi làm phân tán các phân tử nước 
> - C5 : Dùng 1 ly thủy tinh , 1 miếng giấy nhỏ . Đốt miếng giấy rồi bỏ vào ly , úp nhanh ly xuống ( nơi k có đồng xu ) , nước sẽ bị hút hết vào trong ly . Bây giờ lấy đồng xu thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> 
> Có thể là còn nữa !


 Cách nam châm và bôi sáp Nguyên không nghĩ ra, nhưng thổi phương vuông góc mà không nhớ thì thật là ........[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 
Hồi nhỏ hay thổi thử lắm.

----------


## havinanetco

Đã nói là ko được dùng cái gì hết mà. Nếu được dùng thì lấy cây mà kều nó ra chứ mắc gì mà dung nam châm,sáp... chi cho mất công vậy.

----------


## trungvu

> Đã nói là ko được dùng cái gì hết mà. Nếu được dùng thì lấy cây mà kều nó ra chứ mắc gì mà dung nam châm,sáp... chi cho mất công vậy.


cách này có vẻ đơn giản [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
mà nước bay hơi chứ đâu phải thăng hoa [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## poodle

uh há , trong đề đâu có nói quy định thời gian để lấy đc đồng xu ra đâu . Đem dĩa để ra ngoài nắng , đợi nước bay hơi hết là lấy ra đc thôi mà
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
như thế có đúng là vật lí ko nhỉ ?_?

----------


## suemall

> Đã nói là ko được dùng cái gì hết mà. Nếu được dùng thì lấy cây mà kều nó ra chứ mắc gì mà dung nam châm,sáp... chi cho mất công vậy.


Đề : Lấy một cái dĩa các bạn bỏ đồng 5 ngàn vào sau đó đổ nước vào ngập đồng tiền thì thui,tui đố các ban làm sau lấy được đông 5 ngàn mà tay không dính nước,cái dĩa vẩn để nguyên k được lật đổ đó nhe,và giải thích tại sau nhe,nhớ là lấy tay đó. Cố lên 

Đề đâu có bảo không được dùng cái gì . Mà lại là câu đố vật lí nữa , lấy cây khều thì đâu phải áp dụng vật lí [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## thai93tb1

đem cái đĩa để ngoài nắng cho nước bay hơi hết là ok mà ! chỉ tốn thời gian thôi , thỏa mãn với điều kiện ko dùng thêm cái gì của đề nè , cũng có dùng tính chất vật lí của nước rồi . Như thế đúng chưa bạn dinhcongtan ?

----------


## damynghebaoan

hok bit' vậy thử xem nha nh em .
cứ dùg hỗn hợp đóa và khai căn bậc n cho các fân tử h2o trở thành nguyên tử tối zản sau 
đóa lấy đòng xu ra hui hic.hì

----------


## Mr_Dam

tớ đoán ngay từ đầu mọi người bị lừa rồi. Theo tớ, tờ 5000 là giấy
đổ nc vào thi ko ngập đc, giấy sẽ nổi lên
và thế là thoải mai nhấc ra

----------


## vlzmaytinh

liệu còn cách nào nữa không? các cách trên đều hay cả.hjhj

----------

